# Mossy's Traitor Guard



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I suppose this is as good a time as any to calve the guardsmen off of my CSM plog. I hope to update this plog fairly frequently, but it'll be reliant on my getting new Guard projects to work on. Thankfully, I have a sizeable backlog of Guard to paint (and am about to have a reliable painting station, finally), so I hope to provide updates with that, at least.

So far I have a small guard army (used as allies for my CSM and Daemons, really), but hope to expand it beyond the 800 points or so it is currently.

I do aim for a broadly Nurgle bent with these models (sickly pallor, etc), seeing as then they can double as plague zombies in a CSM Typhus list. There might be some tzeentchi influence, though, on account of how many psykers I've drawn together already.

So, what I have so far...

+++

Nurglized Chimera: 

An old project of my brother's, that he has left to me since leaving the hobby. The only really painted model in the army (disregard the ancient, terrible, chipped-and-battered layers of paint on a few other models, would you?)






































+

Heavy Weapons Teams:

I bought a HWS and got 3 autocannons in a bitz swap. Seeing how many psykers I have who will be taking Telepathy or casting Weaken Resolve (we'll get to that), I decided to make 3 mortar teams out of the HWS models themselves (though I only put 1 model per base, so I could have 3 more regular guardsmen). Then I was left with 6 Autocannon barrels but no 60mm bases or guard to crew them--so I dug 6 servitor models out of my bitz box and turned them into automated weapons platforms, then cut out 60mm circles from plastic CD cases.

That, my fellow heretics, is how you make 9 HWTs out of 1 HWS box.










(the paper strips glued to the makeshift 60mm bases are fixes where the plastic cracked)

+

I made a bunch of mutant guardsmen by combining a box of Ungors with a box of Catachans--both of which I saw were on sale, so availed myself to for $30 combined. Thriftiness supercharges the creative muscles of the brain, I always say. Well, I don't always say, but it's rather true all the same. It would be foolish if I always said such a silly thing.

In any case, a bunch of guardsmen and ungors. I chop-and-swapped some ungor bodies from their legs so they could intermingle with the Catachan bitz easier, and added in the 3 extra kneeling crewmen I'd salvaged from the HWS. Then for good measure, I threw in a few plaguebearer arms and semi-horned heads from the Hellstrider kit, to add a little variety to the mutation mix. With the Catachan heads, the kinda-horned Hellstrider heads, the ungor horned heads, and a few ungor heads that I chopped the horns off of, I feel satisfied by the spectrum of mutation that these heads are undergoing.

I was careful to shave all the imperial iconography from belt buckles and lasguns.

Here are the Catagors (Oh, Ungor-chan! Kawaaaaiiii!!!!) with regular lasguns:














































I also got a "wounded guardsman" model in a bitz swap. Free guardsman, wahey!










From there, I went over the Dark Vengeance cultist models and swapped out some weapons, traded out a head for an ungor one in one place, added pouches and backpacks from various guard, CSM, and Ork kits, and generally made them more varied and distinct from the out-of-the-box-kit.










Of course, I needed sergeants--CCW+autopistol DV cultists would do nicely for that...










Marbo was a model with a pistol and knife that I added a "demo charge" (lascannon power packs) to:










And where would we be without special weapons? To supplement the mortars from earlier, I made a few snipers--"pinning platoon", here I come! Only having 1 real sniper rifle, the others were assembled from scratch.










To fit with the ramshackle, under-equipped theme of the army (plus to make up for my paucity of bitz, in areas), I threw the 4 flamer-carrying guardsmen together with a broad variety of flamer pieces.










I could only lay hands on 4 grenade launchers, but fortunately, I had an Ogryn gun hand. Use a coping saw to cut off the arm, and... you have a neat heavy grenade launcher.










+

I'd made an Aegis Defense Line for my CSM, but it fits even more neatly with this makeshift crew!











+

A few Empire Wizard bitz, an old running peasant from the fantasy Giant kit, a cool head picked up somewhere, a sanctioned psyker, 2 8-pointed star-skulls... and I have 2 Primaris Psykers!

Taking Telepathy, of course, so they can hit enemies that my psyker battle squads have cast Weaken Resolve on with powers reliant on the enemy having a low LD (Psychic Shriek, Terrify, Dominate, etc). Couple this with the "pinning platoon" and a few other nasty tricks (Daemons allies who all cause Fear, with the Changeling for his Glamour, or CSM of Nurgle with IoD who cause Fear and have a lvl 3 Sorc for more Telepathy powers) and you have a real nasty amount of synergy going on! Of course, it is kind of a gimmick and a Farseer or Rune Priest will wreck such a list's day.

Still, models. Right. Mooodels:



















+

Then there are the aforementioned psyker battle squads, consisting of a bunch of arco-flagellants, some Wraiths from an ancient edition of WHF, and a few inquisitorial henchmen. Hope to get more henchmen from another friend soon, but until then I'm stuck with 2 full squads or 3 6-strength squads.




























Oh, plus the overseers, of course. The Cultist one has had his sword replaced with a Hellstrider whip, and I've chopped down his shotgun. He serves as a Lord Commissar or Commissar when needed (cool coat, bro).










+

SO, what does that all add up to? This:





































+++


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool work, reminds me of my traitor guard army, bits and models from all over the place. I found chaos marauders combined with catachans works well for creating traitor guard. I like your hw servitors, annother suggestion is mega armored nobs for hw teams, they look like a heavily bulked up servitor with the right head.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Extremely interesting project. Makes me want to start an IG army myself


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I wish you good luck with this project, it had a nice touch to it and good beginning!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, both. I think updates won't be too regular, at first--I'm still a bit more focused on my CSM at the moment. Still, I think I'm going to start the annual painting competition working on these, so there'll be at least one or two posts per month as I paint them.


----------

